# Tomcat und ein neues Projekt aus CVS



## seven-12 (20. Mrz 2006)

Hallo, 

ich habe ein neues Projekt aus dem CVS importiert. 
Wenn ich aber es im Browser aufrufe http://localhost:8080/neuesProjekt/ kommt die Fehlermeldung:

The requested resource (/neuesProjekt/) is not available.

Woran liegt es?

Danke Euch, seven-12


----------



## kama (20. Mrz 2006)

Hallo,



			
				seven-12 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ich habe ein neues Projekt aus dem CVS importiert.


Das heißt "ein neues Projekt ins CVS importiert."

Hast Du das Projekt denn auch ausgecheckt ?




			
				seven-12 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Wenn ich aber es im Browser aufrufe http://localhost:8080/neuesProjekt/ kommt die Fehlermeldung:
> 
> The requested resource (/neuesProjekt/) is not available.


Konfiguration? WAR File ? 


MfG
Karl Heinz


----------



## seven-12 (20. Mrz 2006)

Hallo,

ich bin mir nicht sicher was Du meinst:
Meine Schritte waren: New->Project->CVS->cjheckout Projects from CVS

Ist es was Du gemeint hast?

Danke und Gruß,

seven-12


----------



## kama (20. Mrz 2006)

Hi,



			
				seven-12 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> ich bin mir nicht sicher was Du meinst:
> Meine Schritte waren: New->Project->CVS->cjheckout Projects from CVS


Dann hast Du per Eclipse ausgecheckt. War genau das was ich meinte.
Hast Du dass Teil denn auch Compiliert und deployed?

MfG
Karl Heinz


----------



## seven-12 (20. Mrz 2006)

nein, 

aber ich möchte nur eine JSP datei ansehen ohne etwas zu verändern, muss ich dann immer deployen?

Danke und schönen Grüß,

seven-12


----------

